# Adult Teeth



## 2Kool4SkoolKiid (Jun 29, 2015)

When doe German Shepards get their full adult teeth ?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I think mine got all his adult teeth by 5 or 6 months. No later than 6 for sure.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Bear is 5 1/2 months and has all but his k9s but you can see them starting to poke through

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## KaiserRodriguez (Jul 25, 2015)

My dog Kaiser is 5 and 1/2 months is currently teething. A week ago he was in so much pain he couldn't eat dry food. He is back on dry food now but is still growing in some adult teeth. His mom was teething till until about 9 months old. Every dog is different.


----------

